

Show HN: Readdu – the last RSS / Feed reader you'll ever use - krychu
https://readdu.com/

======
krychu
Hey guys,

This is my first submission here and I wanted to give you few more details on
the project. My main goal for Readdu was to build it with "as little design as
possible". I wanted to give prominence to content, push UI away to the second
plan, and to remove the slavery of marking stories "READ". I also wanted to
make feed management easy.

The result is an RSS reader with a markdown-like editor, single-focus stream,
"ambient" UI, automatically decreasing counters, and one-click catalog of
feeds. I hope you enjoy it!

------
daviross
This looks really interesting. I'm always in favor of more RSS-readers
competing, and Markdown-like also gets bonus points. One thing I'd love to
see, as someone who surveyed the field back when Google Reader shutdown and
found my new RSS home (Newsblur), is a comparison table/list.

In other words, how does Readdu compare to Newsblur, Feedly, TTRSS, etc.
(Bonus points for being transparent on where you don't have an advantage as
well as where your advantages are)

~~~
krychu
Thanks for the kind words. I fear that tabular comparisons are poor at
capturing the overall experience with the product, which was one of the main
motivations to create Readdu. Some other readers feel clunky, filled with lots
of controls and UI switches, lots of visual noise, and also require you to
click around much (marking stories "READ", dragging them to folders etc.). How
do I explain that in a table? ;)

